# Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same?



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

are they all the same?
has there been a comparison?


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same? ( XXX 1.8T)*

betting they are all made from the exact same place IMO. 
I want to know if it is worth putting one on a virtually stock car.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same? (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_
I want to know if it is worth putting one on a virtually stock car. 

No it's not.
Wanna know why?
That's a quarter.








That's an air tool fitting.








And for those slower people, that's a K03.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same? (Murderface)*

Is it worth it putting it on a chipped 225 with cat back exhaust and CAI?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same? ( XXX 1.8T)*

Supposedly, the 225 stock inlet pipe can collapse under high boost. So might be worth it for a K04.
I'd do one just because the stocker is an ugly piece of sh*t.


----------



## T-TownTT (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same? (Murderface)*

hey murder..so was that the Ko3s off your car(noticed u had a 180fwd)? Just curious what ur plans are as I have the same car and I am considering turbo upgrade...especially after seeing your comparison pics of the Ko3s


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same? (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Supposedly, the 225 stock inlet pipe can collapse under high boost. So might be worth it for a K04.
I'd do one just because the stocker is an ugly piece of sh*t.

My car is a 2003 and i thought they revised it with the update so it didnt collapse?
BTW which should I buy:
Samco = $155
APR = $160
Forge = $170
Anyone know of a cheaper place to buy them?
Also looking at the Forge Relocation Kit which is $130 at most places
I am an Aussie that will be in the US so every dollar counts










_Modified by XXX 1.8T at 4:55 PM 9-26-2008_


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

my friend has forge on his jetta and he loves em. just my .o2


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same? ( XXX 1.8T)*

ebay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...28414


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same? (stevemannn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevemannn* »_ebay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...28414

i dont think i could trust a vital part of the car to come from Hong Kong


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same? ( XXX 1.8T)*

The TIP makes a difference even on the stock-tune K04, but its more about feel than power. I noticed better DV response, and crisper throttle response. The best part? My APR TIP was $100 cause a GLI guy on the forums got the wrong part http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Turbo inlet Pipes - Samco vs APR vs Neuspeed vs Forge - are they all the same? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The TIP makes a difference even on the stock-tune K04, but its more about feel than power. I noticed better DV response, and crisper throttle response. The best part? My APR TIP was $100 cause a GLI guy on the forums got the wrong part http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice score!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well its to bad you need one now b/c I'mm selling mine when I get home for 100 when I upgrade my car. But when I got mine on I notices a little bit better top end then before.


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

yes it is worth it! the stock pipe is very restrictive at the base on the 180. have a look at how skinny the metal piece is at the turbo inlet. the forge etc hoses get rid of the metal and rubber inlets


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (quattro411)*

With mods it might make a few hp/ft-lbs difference. With a stock car (like was asked), doubt you'll notice a thing.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (quattro411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattro411* »_yes it is worth it! the stock pipe is very restrictive at the base on the 180. have a look at how skinny the metal piece is at the turbo inlet. the forge etc hoses get rid of the metal and rubber inlets

You are talking about a turbo with an inlet the size of a $1/2. You really arent going to see a gain worth $120+ on a 180


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_Well its to bad you need one now b/c I'mm selling mine when I get home for 100 when I upgrade my car. But when I got mine on I notices a little bit better top end then before.

shame yours doesnt fit mine i would have waited








Anyone got a 2003 TIP that they are selling?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

well i have the one from hong kong i believe its autobahn 88 or something like that but I def. notice quicker boost response and no issues with TIP collapse


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

^^^^
yepp thats the link i posted up.... same crap as the others


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

To me this seems like a good deal:
APR TIP and Forge Relocation DV Kit for $264.90 shipped.
What do you think guys?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

whats the point of relocating the dv?
i think thats a lil expensive for what power your getting out of it... honestly id go withthe ebay one i showed you.. way cheaper and same increase in power and spool...
there not bad. they even have an actual website.
plus you could use that extra 160$ or so for something else like a downpipe if you dont allready have one...
that what id do if i was in you place


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

there's there site witht he exact hose you need
http://www.zenaracing.com/shop...00248
they have different colors
and the ebay site they have is evne cheaper... jsut to show you im not lying
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...photo
105$ with shipping... can go wrong... same as allt he others and the dude up there that posted before even says he has one
just tryin to save you money dude


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (stevemannn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevemannn* »_whats the point of relocating the dv?
i think thats a lil expensive for what power your getting out of it... honestly id go withthe ebay one i showed you.. way cheaper and same increase in power and spool...
there not bad. they even have an actual website.
plus you could use that extra 160$ or so for something else like a downpipe if you dont allready have one...
that what id do if i was in you place









Thanks for the suggestion but ive dealt with Asians in the past and if they send u the wrong part ur up $hit creek etc.
As for the DV relocation kit this is what it does:
By relocating the valve in this way there are two benefits. Firstly, due to operating in lower temperatures the longevity of the valve is increased. Secondly, after relocation, the air that is recirculated back into the intake tract to the turbo will be cooler. Cooler air has a greater density. The greater the density of the charge mix in the cylinder the more power generated on combustion.
They usually sell for $190 so for $265 for the TIP and the DV kit i think i have done really well


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

but this so called cooler air is getting sucked right back into a hot turbo..
there for doing nothing 
same reason cold air intakes do nothing on our cars


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (stevemannn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevemannn* »_but this so called cooler air is getting sucked right back into a hot turbo..
there for doing nothing 
same reason cold air intakes do nothing on our cars 

yes ok


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

ok then. look at the facts buddy.
why do you think most of us run stock air boxes?
colder air before the turbo isnt really gonna make a difference. thats why we have intercoolers. to cool that charged air comming from the "HOT" TURBO before it enters the intake mani..
n/a cars dont have intercoolers or turbos thats why cai's work for them. 
our so called cold air is being drawn into a hot turbo. there for the so called called air is being heated up again. then sent tot he INTERCOOLER ..
this isnt about filters but im saying the dv relocation is a waste of money. your not gonna notice 1 bit of performance from it.. imsure others can chime in on this


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
As for the DV relocation kit this is what it does:
By relocating the valve in this way there are two benefits. Firstly, due to operating in lower temperatures the longevity of the valve is increased. Secondly, after relocation, the air that is recirculated back into the intake tract to the turbo will be cooler. Cooler air has a greater density. The greater the density of the charge mix in the cylinder the more power generated on combustion.


Actually......
Moving the dv next to the TB is to reduce the chance of surge and decrease respool time. BTW, most of us use billet piston dv's, they arent effected by heat like a rubber diaphram. Also the cooler air going back wont change the air going into the turbo since it just isnt enough air and will be right back into the system in a fraction of a sec.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/926281.phtml


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Actually......
Moving the dv next to the TB is to reduce the chance of surge and decrease respool time. BTW, most of us use billet piston dv's, they arent effected by heat like a rubber diaphram. Also the cooler air going back wont change the air going into the turbo since it just isnt enough air and will be right back into the system in a fraction of a sec.

yes i can see that... bout i doubt hell have to worry about that with his ko4 or ko3s which ever it is... i dunno waste of $$ imo
i can see if you had gone BT or something then ok.. but other wise id spend it on a down pipe or something else


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

people only do it for a louder and cleaner dv sound


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I have a K04 btw


----------



## i.lub.my.dub (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

APR says that it has a wire mesh within the layers of silicone to prevent collapse.
I have the APR one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (i.lub.my.dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i.lub.my.dub* »_APR says that it has a wire mesh within the layers of silicone to prevent collapse.
I have the APR one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think they all have the wiremesh on the inside.
Not sure about the Hong Kong ones....


----------

